# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  Snake eating itself

## Alucard

I had this dream today and hope that someone can help me to interpret this dream:

Was sitting cross-legged on the floor of an unknown place, all by myself. Sat for quite some time and nothing really much happened. Felt so bored and decided to look at my own hands. Turned my hands palm-up and it was empty. Kept looking at the empty palms and suddenly am holding onto a long, green and scaly snake. The snake look so real that I held it closer to my eyes to observe it. Was holding the snake's head with my right hand and the end tail with my left hand. Turned the snake towards its tail. The snake started to arch forward to eat its own tail. Was really amazed as the snake kept eating itself. When the snake didn't have much of itself to eat, I suddenly felt that it was really horrible to look at, and threw the snake away. I woke up, swinging my hands and realised it was just a dream.

----------


## AURON

moved from Dream Gallery to Dream Interpretation.

----------


## Alucinor XIII

Dont really know what it means, but a snake eating its own tail often sorta represents infinity, or cycles coming and going. 

Its called an Ouroboros.

----------


## ElizVanZee

Sitting on the floor would suggest a situation in which you are resting at ease upon a lowly principle  one usually associated with animals, i.e. a very emotional principle. The cross-legged position can be associated with a meditative pose. This might be emphasized by sitting all by yourself.  You can sit for some time in this meditative position and nothing much will happen. You decide to put your focus of attention upon the hands. [This is a technique often used when meditating as well as one that might be used to obtain a lucid state when dreaming.] 

Turning the palms upward is a being receptive gesture. While at first you see the palms empty  as having received nothing  on second view you are holding a snake. What you have acquired (from all the meditation and lucid dreaming?) is an emotional aspect of yourself that can reflect feelings of wisdom  but a kind of wisdom that is unprincipled. (since snakes have no legs) This feeling of  having obtained wisdom is a long standing one and reflects very worldly feelings. (long, green snake) The awareness of the scales can be understood in two ways here: (1) it emphasizes the reptilian nature which identifies the feeling of wisdom as one not associated with the mammalian nature of a human. In other words, the snake-like wisdom was not designed by God to be used by humans. (2) The scales also strongly associate this form of wisdom with fish thus suggesting a fishy quality to this form of wisdom. 

The reality of this unprincipled wisdom  here probably pertaining to meditation and/or lucid dreaming  needs to be more closely examined. (held it closer to my eyes to observe it) While you hold onto the rightness or correctness of the logic that governs this form of wisdom (holding the snake's head with my right hand) you need also to hold onto the wrongness of the tail or tale that goes with it. (and the end tail with my left hand). When you cease seeing the snake type of wisdom as being straight, honest or legitimate (turned the snake towards its tail) you will find that this type of unprincipled  not God given  wisdom simply feeds upon itself. The tale or stories that prolong or extend the wisdom in meditation or lucid dreaming are also providing the nourishment for the continuation of this kind of wisdom. (the snake kept eating itself)

As the snake does represent an aspect of your own instinctive emotional nature, you can see how sustaining this form of wisdom is actually self-defeating. It needs to be seen as horrible and be thrown away. (it was really horrible to look at, and threw the snake away) When fully awake and consciously aware you need to realize that you have been living in a Dream World of fantasy and imagination where it pertains to wisdom relating to meditation and lucid dreaming. (woke up, swinging my hands and realized it was just a dream) The swinging hands when awake can also be implying that you could let the urge to throw away this form of wisdom carry over from your dream into reality.

----------


## Superman1

The* Reverse of Dracula*, 

_One option:_ 
You were in a receptive attitude.
Bored, you decided to see what you had in hand at this time, unless what you possessed inside.
you were empty. So you grew to know this danger. Scaly is usually repulsive.
It was so real, you observed it closer.
You held the thought of it right, and the effects or what can result on the other side.

You turned what the snake represented in upon itslef, to eat itself, to destory what you did not want.

You were amazed how well this happened.
But when it was nearly gone from you, perhaps it dawned on you how ugly it was.
And you threw the idea away.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
><><><<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
So did you simply conquer your boredom?
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>><><><>
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bobblehat

Reminds me of the Kekule von Stradonitz story. 

http://members.optusnet.com.au/charl...img/kekule.gif

----------


## iampeterson

Your Dream looks horrible. Well, I researched for you and found out that snake eating its own tail means ouroborus which symbolizes eternity. It means that whatever starts is made will be finished. Source -Site

----------


## Lang

Very old topic. Please don't reply to threads that are not active anymore. You are welcome to make a new thread, though.  :smiley:

----------

